# Does anyone know a good shoemaker?



## Petal (2 Sep 2008)

I'd like to have shoes made, but can't seem to locate a shoemaker in Dublin, does anyone know of any?


----------



## Sherman (3 Sep 2008)

Do you mean bespoke shoes?  You're going to pay big for those.  Not sure if you're male or female, but being male all I know is shoes for men, where bespoke shoes will cost you (starting) in the region of GB£1,000 from the likes of [broken link removed], [broken link removed] or [broken link removed].  I'm sure ladies shoes are even more expensive than that!

In answer to your question, I don't think there are any bespoke shoemakers left in Dublin, but as you can see from the links above the industry is thriving in London and Northampton.


----------



## girlies (3 Sep 2008)

Petal 

Don't worry, there is a shoemaker in Naas if you are nearby, they make fantastic riding boots and if you go meet them and describe what shoes you need they should be able to help.
Very good also for orthopaedic footwear.


link is attached.
+[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (3 Sep 2008)

The link in the last post doesnt seem to work, try this one:
[broken link removed]

Very interesting site, wonder how pricey they are?


----------



## z105 (3 Sep 2008)

> Does anyone know a good shoemaker?



What about the Elves ?

[broken link removed]


----------



## sam h (3 Sep 2008)

There is a guy in Castleknock Village who makes shoes (or at least he used to)


----------



## Petal (3 Sep 2008)

I actually wouldn't mind paying top dollar for a pair of shoes that will last years and fit me like a glove. That's the overall idea. I can never find the type shoe i want and when I do find one they're worn out quickly enough and you're back to square one.... I will look into Tutty's... Any idea of the name of the guy in Castleknock?


----------



## sam h (3 Sep 2008)

*Village Shoe Repairs & Key Cutting*

Main Street Castleknock, Dublin 15 Co. Dublin

[broken link removed](01)8202068
Really nice guy....no connections


----------



## Berlin (5 Sep 2008)

If you're heading for Tutty's in Naas, go on 7 miles further to Peacocke's in Kilcullen. They used to make shoes for CJH himself, and are a small family run business where attention to detail is second to none. No connection other than exceptional shoes on my feet!


----------



## joanmul (5 Sep 2008)

Berlin said:


> If you're heading for Tutty's in Naas, go on 7 miles further to Peacocke's in Kilcullen. They used to make shoes for CJH himself, and are a small family run business where attention to detail is second to none. No connection other than exceptional shoes on my feet!


I don't believe it! CJH only went to Kilcullen for his shoes and went to Paris for his Charvets. Come on. He couldn't have been that mundane!


----------



## Berlin (5 Sep 2008)

joanmul said:


> I don't believe it! CJH only went to Kilcullen for his shoes and went to Paris for his Charvets. Come on. He couldn't have been that mundane!


 

Mundane? Kilcullen simply had better shoes.


----------



## joanmul (6 Sep 2008)

There's probably somewhere in Ireland that has better shirts too.


----------



## Ann1 (30 Jan 2010)

http://www.robinsonsshoes.com/index.html


----------



## Ann1 (30 Jan 2010)

No Yorky I don't have any personal experience of their work.... I just did a google search. Found this review also


----------

